# breast soreness dissapears at 5 wks? help!



## hopefulthstym

Hi Ladies,
I had a my second miscarriage at 4wk6d on Feb. 25th. (last month). I found out on the 20th of this month that I'm pregnant again. my doctor did some blood work that day and my levels were very high and healthy. I have had many symptoms, but the most prominent has been the breast soreness. I am 5 weeks today, and last night the soreness completely went away and left me with just nipple tenderness. usually, the soreness has been the worst at night and in the morning. I still have the other slight symptoms, but I am terrified that this is the beginning of a MC. has anyone had this happen and went on to have a successful pregnancy?
thank you for your replies. :hugs:


----------



## Charlee

My breasts have hardly hurt at all at any time and I am 16 weeks along with a healthy boy :) Don't stress yourself, if your levels are healthy, just focus on resting :)


----------



## confusedprego

I found that my breast tenderness would come and go in early pregnancy and it would send me into a frenzy too! Try to relax and I bet it'll be roaring and even more painful than before in no time! 

Best of luck, hun!


----------



## hopefulthstym

thank you both for your encouragement. :) I am trying not to over analyze everything, but as I'm sure you both know, that's really hard not to do! I just hope this is a healthy baby.
Congratulations to both of you on your healthy pregnancies!! and thank you for responding. :)


----------



## buttercupmomm

Hi Hopeful. 
I should have scrolled down the posts before I posted! I am in the same exact boat as you. I am in the beginning of week 5 and all the sudden my boobs stopped hurting, and they hurt BAD before, so much that I slept in my bra for a few days. Then gone 2 days ago! I am freaking out, and feeling myself up every 5 minutes or so. They still have a tiny bit of tenderness on the sides if I push real hard. 
I had a mc 2 years ago, this is my first pregnancy since. I remember with the last mc my symptoms didn't disapear until after I started bleeding, so I am trying my best not to worry but that is not happening. My Dr's appointment isn't for another 3 weeks so I guess the best we can do is try to relax, wait, and see what happens. Good luck! (to both of us!) ((HUGS))


----------



## SusieRose

I am in the exact same position, I had a m/c on 20th Feb and just found out I was pregnant again. My clearblue test says concieved 3 weeks ago. Before the test I had really sore breasts, again sleeping in a sports bra without wires. Now the pain has gone. I have not had any period style abdomen pain just the tender pain like my womb is pulling even more so on one side. As I have never had a healthy pregnancy I have nothing but 2 prior m/c to compare it to I worry. Every thing that changes or happens makes me worry.


----------



## hopefulthstym

SusieRose said:


> I am in the exact same position, I had a m/c on 20th Feb and just found out I was pregnant again. My clearblue test says concieved 3 weeks ago. Before the test I had really sore breasts, again sleeping in a sports bra without wires. Now the pain has gone. I have not had any period style abdomen pain just the tender pain like my womb is pulling even more so on one side. As I have never had a healthy pregnancy I have nothing but 2 prior m/c to compare it to I worry. Every thing that changes or happens makes me worry.

I hear ya. I've never had a healthy pregnancy either, and I'm really hoping this one sticks! 
I wanted to let you know that my breast soreness came back full force and I'm now experiencing morning sickness. :) so far the Doc. said it looks like a very healthy pregnancy! Good luck and wishing you a H&H 9!


----------



## hopefulthstym

buttercupmomm said:


> Hi Hopeful.
> I should have scrolled down the posts before I posted! I am in the same exact boat as you. I am in the beginning of week 5 and all the sudden my boobs stopped hurting, and they hurt BAD before, so much that I slept in my bra for a few days. Then gone 2 days ago! I am freaking out, and feeling myself up every 5 minutes or so. They still have a tiny bit of tenderness on the sides if I push real hard.
> I had a mc 2 years ago, this is my first pregnancy since. I remember with the last mc my symptoms didn't disapear until after I started bleeding, so I am trying my best not to worry but that is not happening. My Dr's appointment isn't for another 3 weeks so I guess the best we can do is try to relax, wait, and see what happens. Good luck! (to both of us!) ((HUGS))

Thanks hun!
I got my tenderness back, and it came with all day morning sickness. :winkwink: so hopefully everything will work out well for us! here's to a H&H 9!


----------



## SusieRose

Thanks, I never thought I would be waiting patiently for morning sickness, I did not have it on the last two and I hear it is a good sign!!


----------



## buttercupmomm

Mine came back a bit too :) Not full force like it was before but it's there. No m/s yet...I kinda wish that would happen soon as I was really sick for my one viable pregnancy.


----------



## SusieRose

Oh my days, yesterday I could actually proper push and squeeze my breasts and nothing. Today I cant even cross my arms without them hurting never mind walking down the stairs!!!


----------



## crancherry

Same boat here. Poking at them all day like a crazy person. And running to the bathroom periodically to check for spotting (none yet thank god!) :wacko: Wish the ultrasound date would just hurry up so I can SEE something, fx'd!


----------



## Jamandspoon

Wow!! I hope you ladies don't mind me butting in here... I am 4 wks 2 days after several losses. This is the furthest I have made it and yesterday I got my 2-3 weeks on my clearblue digi - bang on time... Today I have cramping but my breast, which have been super sore are hardly sore at all. It's nice to know I'm not the only one grabbing them every 5 mins!!! I was getting really concerned today cos they stopped hurting, do you think this is the same as you have all been describing above? I hope so, it was the same on Sunday when they were tender ather than sore then Monday bang back to sore....

Baby dust and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## hopefulthstym

Jamandspoon said:


> Wow!! I hope you ladies don't mind me butting in here... I am 4 wks 2 days after several losses. This is the furthest I have made it and yesterday I got my 2-3 weeks on my clearblue digi - bang on time... Today I have cramping but my breast, which have been super sore are hardly sore at all. It's nice to know I'm not the only one grabbing them every 5 mins!!! I was getting really concerned today cos they stopped hurting, do you think this is the same as you have all been describing above? I hope so, it was the same on Sunday when they were tender ather than sore then Monday bang back to sore....
> 
> Baby dust and hugs to all xxxx

Hi! 
that could definitely be it! I have had it stop twice and then come back stronger than ever 2 days later. :haha: i am now at 6wks4days and baby is strong and healthy! good luck and H&H 9 to you!


----------



## crancherry

Jamandspoon said:


> Wow!! I hope you ladies don't mind me butting in here... I am 4 wks 2 days after several losses. This is the furthest I have made it and yesterday I got my 2-3 weeks on my clearblue digi - bang on time... Today I have cramping but my breast, which have been super sore are hardly sore at all. It's nice to know I'm not the only one grabbing them every 5 mins!!! I was getting really concerned today cos they stopped hurting, do you think this is the same as you have all been describing above? I hope so, it was the same on Sunday when they were tender ather than sore then Monday bang back to sore....
> 
> Baby dust and hugs to all xxxx

Yes, I should follow up that after several days of barely having any tenderness, this morning I woke up and they were back to the same level of soreness as in the beginning. I am just reaching 6 weeks today. I am also only just today feeling like I need to pee more often, even though I have been drinking plenty of water all along...


----------



## Kelli

I know what you mean. I just turned 5 weeks today and mine dont hurt as much either. I actually pray for morning sickness, back aches and breast tenderness. I had a mmc my last pregnancy so everything has me on edge. Im sure it will come back to you and hopefully me too!! Good luck ladies


----------

